# AT&T to offer TV and wireless bundle



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Very interesting...

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/att-to-offer-tv-and-wireless-bundle-2015-08-03-11103148?link=MW_home_latest_news


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The outlets seems in love with the "$200 a month" price tag, which has me questioning if all fees are there or is $200 plus "all applicable fees" and then taxes. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

10 GB/month. Yeah, that ain't gonna cut it, at least for my anyways.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

10 GB works very well (for them) as it will bump up the $200 a month to much more - and that's the real purpose of the offer


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

The 10 GB plan is $160 phone plan.
Its not new.
The only thing they are doing is Giving you select pack for $40 instead of $50 if you bundle it.

And I'm sure receiver fees and MRV fees are addtional.

These are the addtional mobile share plans with 4 phones.









And this doesn't include the phone taxes and fees. So add around another $15-20
Damon


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

what happens if I already have directv and [email protected] for cell??
do we get any deals??

I have no internet where I live.
any chance at&t does a deal with their hotspots??


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

Most likely the $160 for the wireless portion is for the Next program so really you only save $10 by adding DTV to it, which in most cases you already saved that by bundling with your internet provider. When you build your share plan they don't include the device cost either so add another $60 plus per month for 30 months. Monthly taxes were estimated at $93. So my $200 bundle is closer to $350 with taxes, fees etc. Yup, great savings headed your way


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Saw elsewhere on the web that the package with DirecTV for this bundle is Select.


----------



## Civrock (Dec 27, 2009)

Also curious if there are any real savings to be had for existing customers of DirecTV (Premier, ~$170 total/month) and AT&T Wireless (multiple iPhone users, ~$240 total/month).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Civrock said:


> Also curious if there are any real savings to be had for existing customers of DirecTV (Premier, ~$170 total/month) and AT&T Wireless (multiple iPhone users, ~$240 total/month).


word on the street is that if you bundle you save $10 a month. Hurrahhh

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> The outlets seems in love with the "$200 a month" price tag, which has me questioning if all fees are there or is $200 plus "all applicable fees" and then taxes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


On the AT&T website their current Most Popular Bundles descriptions state "Other charges may apply". That said, I would think the same would apply with this new bundle offer.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

peds48 said:


> word on the street is that if you bundle you save $10 a month. Hurrahhh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Remember they're also saving you the hassle of having to call 2 different companies if anything happens with your service. For wireless problems press 1, for DTV problems press 2. :biggrin:


----------



## Lenard (Nov 20, 2005)

All in I have DIRECTV Choice, One Genie, two mini Genies plus HBO and Showtime $140,
AT&T 6gb plan with four devices and rollover that normally I have about 9gb $140, $280 total.

That new plan will be more for less, no mention of taxes, Mrv fees


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

peds48 said:


> word on the street is that if you bundle you save $10 a month. Hurrahhh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Which is the discount you already get if you bundle DirecTV and AT&T home internet (not wireless) or AT&T landline phone. Merger was a success!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fish_Stick said:


> Remember they're also saving you the hassle of having to call 2 different companies if anything happens with your service. For wireless problems press 1, for DTV problems press 2. :biggrin:


no, at least not yet. According to the FAQs, you still have to deal with two different phone calls.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JosephB said:


> . Merger was a success!


yeap, for the bean counters.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I read this as T can sell Sunday Ticket to it's Uverse customers even tho Uverse is not mentioned.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/t-gets-nfl-sunday-ticket-144728523.html


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

peds48 said:


> no, at least not yet. According to the FAQs, you still have to deal with two different phone calls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I read that once the deal launches they were going to save you all of that hassle but then again depending on which article you read the details change. :scratchin


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> I read this as T can sell Sunday Ticket to it's Uverse customers even tho Uverse is not mentioned.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/t-gets-nfl-sunday-ticket-144728523.html


Eventually the end goal is to have Sunday Ticket (and the rest of the DirecTV lineup) mirrored on U-Verse, but it's not like you can call up today and get Sunday Ticket on U-Verse. Integration will take some time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fish_Stick said:


> I read that once the deal launches they were going to save you all of that hassle but then again depending on which article you read the details change. :scratchin


I would not count on having a CSR that can handle all calls for everything AT&T offers. A "one call" phone number that reaches all of the CSRs via a menu is possible. But once you "press 1" you will be speaking to a different call center than if you "press 2" ... and that CSR will not be able to help you with the other options.

The phone company CSRs are already divided by type of service ... get in the wrong call queue and you will end up being transferred even within the same type of service (landline or wireless).


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

James Long said:


> I would not count on having a CSR that can handle all calls for everything AT&T offers. A "one call" phone number that reaches all of the CSRs via a menu is possible. But once you "press 1" you will be speaking to a different call center than if you "press 2" ... and that CSR will not be able to help you with the other options.
> 
> The phone company CSRs are already divided by type of service ... get in the wrong call queue and you will end up being transferred even within the same type of service (landline or wireless).


Definitely not counting on it. Just funny that this was listed as a plus to the whole merger from AT&T, because dialing one number and having to go through an even longer menu is such a better option than having 2 numbers which connect you to where you need to go.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Fish_Stick said:


> Definitely not counting on it. Just funny that this was listed as a plus to the whole merger from AT&T, because dialing one number and having to go through an even longer menu is such a better option than having 2 numbers which connect you to where you need to go.


They could still have two different numbers while also having a third "one call for anything AT&T related" number that has a few more choices in the menu to get you to where you are going. Phone numbers are cheap, especially if you're a phone company.

They already do this, there are numbers for commercial service, the access card department, etc. but you can also get to those from the main Directv number...might just take you a little longer so knowing the more 'direct' number is useful.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

James Long said:


> I would not count on having a CSR that can handle all calls for everything AT&T offers. A "one call" phone number that reaches all of the CSRs via a menu is possible. But once you "press 1" you will be speaking to a different call center than if you "press 2" ... and that CSR will not be able to help you with the other options.
> 
> The phone company CSRs are already divided by type of service ... get in the wrong call queue and you will end up being transferred even within the same type of service (landline or wireless).


It's not so much the "one number to call", I mean AT&T already has separate numbers for wireless or landline phones, U-Verse or DSL or dialup internet.

The biggest thing will be integrated billing and integrated installation/repair network. You can bet the U-Verse TV and DirecTV call centers will get merged, even if they don't get rolled up into wireless phones or internet service call groups. And the billing system will be one in the same, allowing them to do bundles, promos, etc. Not to mention just the saved cost because you're running one set of services and the servers/developers/maintenance staff it takes.

Then on top of that you can roll up the DirecTV installer network with the U-Verse and AT&T field technicians and you start to save real hassle when signing someone up to two or three services.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Billing is the department I can see being merged first. There is not a lot of "technical skill" in billing. The CSRs do need basic product knowledge to know what line items on the bill relate to in real life. But line descriptions are easy to script and a script reader is a script reader. (No offense intended toward any CSRs that read this.)

"One installer" is a good goal ... do they do that now with landline and UVerse?

"One tech support" for all TV services won't come until there is one integrated TV service. Then the CSR will be relying on account notes so they know the customer they are dealing with is calling about their AT&T Uverse TV or AT&T satellite TV or AT&T OTT TV.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

The new install process will be interesting. I wonder if DTV installers will need to be retrained to install UVerse's RG and hook it up to the DTV HD DVR? Also will standard installs include a Coax/Ethernet outlet? Or maybe even a Coax/Ethernet outlet in every room that a customer wants a box? Or will it be just video and data over wifi and those boxes will connect to AT&T's RG?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

CraigerM said:


> The new install process will be interesting. I wonder if DTV installers will need to be retrained to install UVerse's RG and hook it up to the DTV HD DVR? Also will standard installs include a Coax/Ethernet outlet? Or maybe even a Coax/Ethernet outlet in every room that a customer wants a box? Or will it be just video and data over wifi and those boxes will connect to AT&T's RG?


Nothing on installs is going to change for a while...


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess until the integration is complete their will still be two truck rolls with two installs from both AT&T and DTV even if they order a triple bundle package of AT&T DTV, UVerse Internet and UVerse Phone? I just remember reading one member here saying he heard of one DTV installer having to go to retraining.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

James Long said:


> Billing is the department I can see being merged first. There is not a lot of "technical skill" in billing. The CSRs do need basic product knowledge to know what line items on the bill relate to in real life. But line descriptions are easy to script and a script reader is a script reader. (No offense intended toward any CSRs that read this.)
> 
> "One installer" is a good goal ... do they do that now with landline and UVerse?
> 
> "One tech support" for all TV services won't come until there is one integrated TV service. Then the CSR will be relying on account notes so they know the customer they are dealing with is calling about their AT&T Uverse TV or AT&T satellite TV or AT&T OTT TV.


There are two classes of AT&T installer, U-Verse installers are non-union, more akin to your local cable guy and then there are union CWA members that do the work provisioning at the VRAD/CO. The union folks are also the ones that do work on POTS/old school landline and most of the outdoor stuff. However, when you get U-Verse and a "land line", the land line is usually just VoIP through the U-Verse gateway so it's one single install visit.

When there is "one service" there will not be any difference between U-Verse or satellite or OTT. Just like today with DirecTV whether you have an 18" dish, a 3 LNB, or 5 LNB, how your TV is delivered is just an option/implementation detail.



CraigerM said:


> The new install process will be interesting. I wonder if DTV installers will need to be retrained to install UVerse's RG and hook it up to the DTV HD DVR? Also will standard installs include a Coax/Ethernet outlet? Or maybe even a Coax/Ethernet outlet in every room that a customer wants a box? Or will it be just video and data over wifi and those boxes will connect to AT&T's RG?


I'm sure there will be cross training across all of the various equipment, depending on what they decide to standardize on. I'm sure that they'll pick one networking standard, either DECA or HPNA and stick with it.



CraigerM said:


> I guess until the integration is complete their will still be two truck rolls with two installs from both AT&T and DTV even if they order a triple bundle package of AT&T DTV, UVerse Internet and UVerse Phone? I just remember reading one member here saying he heard of one DTV installer having to go to retraining.


Right now U-Verse Voice gets installed by the same person installing U-Verse Internet or TV.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Actually Uverse installers are union also and it looks like at first once the Uverse guys are trained they will be doing all new installs that are bundles and the legacy Directv guys will do all the rest.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

west99999 said:


> Actually Uverse installers are union also and it looks like at first once the Uverse guys are trained they will be doing all new installs that are bundles and the legacy Directv guys will do all the rest.


The average quality of Directv installs in AT&T country should go up once they learn the ropes then. It is probably all the turnover in their ranks that is responsible for a lot of problems we hear about with crappy installers.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> The average quality of Directv installs in AT&T country should go up once they learn the ropes then. It is probably all the turnover in their ranks that is responsible for a lot of problems we hear about with crappy installers.


Most installers under a year ( I dare to say maybe even 2 years) experience just don't "get it" yet and if your installer is less experienced then the quality of install may not be that great and then you have contractors who a very high percentage just "bang it in" to get paid. They (Uverse) have a lot to learn.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

So I guess if UVerse installers are going to install satellite bundles does that mean AT&T has chosen the UVerse name over DTV?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No it doesn't mean anything with regards to names. And until they actually start doing something it's all subject to change. Heck with att it's always subject to change anyway!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

slice1900 said:


> The average quality of Directv installs in AT&T country should go up once they learn the ropes then. It is probably all the turnover in their ranks that is responsible for a lot of problems we hear about with crappy installers.


I was at an apartment this morning. AT&T Territory, phone and some kind of internet. A four unit building all ground floor, slab, attic. The unit I was at was on the end with the meter base. The NID was next to the meter. Two temp lines ran around the building, across my customers patio to apartments farther down. A burial crew had been out and buried lines around the building but they were just rolled up an wire tied.

I asked the customer. It's been like that for months.

How do Unions work?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> No it doesn't mean anything with regards to names. And until they actually start doing something it's all subject to change. Heck with att it's always subject to change anyway!


Actually yes I think by next year Directv name will be gone.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Actually yes I think by next year Directv name will be gone.


I am just not so sure, I know I would not lose the name if I where them, did they not learn anything with the name Cingular and uverse as well?

Thee ar other much better options imho.

But regardless, I dont think specifically what I was replying to is any indication either way.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

CraigerM said:


> So I guess if UVerse installers are going to install satellite bundles does that mean AT&T has chosen the UVerse name over DTV?


They have not announced anything. And no one said "U-Verse installers are going to install satellite bundles", just that the install network will be combined. It is very, very likely (in fact mandatory since AT&T doesn't have U-Verse in 27 states) that the new install fleet will be a blend of prior DirecTV and prior AT&T contractors and employees.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

JosephB said:


> They have not announced anything. And no one said "U-Verse installers are going to install satellite bundles", just that the install network will be combined. It is very, very likely (in fact mandatory since AT&T doesn't have U-Verse in 27 states) that the new install fleet will be a blend of prior DirecTV and prior AT&T contractors and employees.


I did say if. That is why I said if because I saw in West99999 post he did say it looks like.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

west99999 said:


> Actually yes I think by next year Directv name will be gone.


I doubt that, the name Directv is much more recognizable to the general public than Uverse. When SBC bought AT&T, the _entire company_ took the name of the company they acquired for exactly that reason. I think the Uverse name goes away, or refers to their internet product only, and call their TV product "Directv by AT&T" or something like that.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> I doubt that, the name Directv is much more recognizable to the general public than Uverse. When SBC bought AT&T, the _entire company_ took the name of the company they acquired for exactly that reason. I think the Uverse name goes away, or refers to their internet product only, and call their TV product "Directv by AT&T" or something like that.


Will AT&T care if the name flows or not? Will they like AT&T DirecTV, UVerse Internet and UVerse Phone? Instead of UVeseTV, UVerse Internet and UVerse Phone?


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

The Uverse brand started while Wittaker was CEO of AT&T. He retired from AT&T in 2009. It all depends on how much loyalty the current CEO and Board have with that brand. They could go off in a totally different direction.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> Will AT&T care if the name flows or not? Will they like AT&T DirecTV, UVerse Internet and UVerse Phone? Instead of UVeseTV, UVerse Internet and UVerse Phone?


I don't think they will change the name of DirecTV anytime soon.
An example would be that Briggs & Stratton actually owns Snapper and Murray brands. Those are well known names and people relate to them.
They have not changed the names of wither of those.
Later on when they start merging technologies they might do that if they are trying to push the latest innovations.
If for some reason this does not work out as the expect or better than they expect it will still be easier to spin off as it's own company or sell it to someone else.
For this I will use PayPal as an example. It was stand alone, Ebay bought it, now they have spun it off and made a ton of money from the spin off. It never had a name change either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> I doubt that, the name Directv is much more recognizable to the general public than Uverse. When SBC bought AT&T, the _entire company_ took the name of the company they acquired for exactly that reason. I think the Uverse name goes away, or refers to their internet product only, and call their TV product "Directv by AT&T" or something like that.


The primary loyalty is to the AT&T name. I do not see an immediate need for a name change but as the Pay TV services become one service the name will become one name. I will see it as a positive sign when DirecTV, UVerse and OTT are all sold as one name. Keeping the systems separate makes it easier to spin off a portion after removing a portion of the value.

I wouldn't bet on any name at the moment - other to say not to expect any major changes this year.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

JosephB said:


> They have not announced anything. And no one said "U-Verse installers are going to install satellite bundles", just that the install network will be combined. It is very, very likely (in fact mandatory since AT&T doesn't have U-Verse in 27 states) that the new install fleet will be a blend of prior DirecTV and prior AT&T contractors and employees.


Actually they have already started training Uverse techs on Directv and not the other way around and they said the Uverse guys will start doing bundles 1st. They will then train Directv techs on the internet and phone product. Everything will be just ATT (Uverse & DTV) Directv name will remain for Latin America.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Like it or not people, AT&T is now the company.

Damon


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Actually, the government broke up AT&T into several companies since they owned the telephone market. SBC was one of the companies and they bought the parts of AT&T that were left (after a bunch of years) and maybe another one of the new companies and decided to name it AT&T since that is one of the most recognizable names in the world - maybe not as much anymore


I'll guess, based upon nothing, that the service will eventually be called AT&T with TV by DirecTv. I think Uverse will go away or just be a bundle name.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The most difficult part of the name is phone and internet being called uverse IMHO. If uverse only supplied tv, then it'd all be named Directv I think. But right now they really have five brands and 8 (or is it 9 do they market giga tv differently?) offerings, and that's more than they will want to continue with, especially if they want people to catch onto bundles. However I can see three brands surviving.

Right now we have ATT wireless... ATT home (POTS) Uverse and Directv and Giga

They created Uverese to separate out their digital home offerings from their pots based home offerings, even though its extremely convoluted IMHO as to the differences.

Giga is a whole new ball game and where uverese should have always been IMHO. 

If it where me, Id offer three brands only... And Id kill off Uverse completely. Id also lose the TV at the end of DirecTV...

Id probably split them to something more like ATT Classic for offerings (POTS based dsl and home phone) 

ATT wireless for all wireless offerings.

And something like ATT DIRECT for all giga, directv, and uverse products.

Then you could market it as bundle your ATT Wireless with your ATT Direct or ATT Classic and you will save... Wireless with the other services in general is the only thing they can bundle across the country nationally. They cant bundle uverese or even pots offerings everyone in the country. And within each family they will still be able to have different levels of offerings and features, just as they do know, within say the Uverse family where they offer tv phone and internet individually or combined in different ways.

And that would flow also with what James was saying, in offering one name for all things tv, weather its from uverse subs, directv subs or ott subs. It would all be under the one brand of ATT Direct

They could also go the other route, and market the three kinds of offerings they have separately and then allow you to bundle them in any combination. For example, with unfun names.. ATT Phone (includes any kind of home phone or wilress service) ATT TV (directv, giga, or uverse tv) and Internet ( DSL, Uverse or giga) I doubt they would go that route, but who knows.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Interesting stuff. I'll be looking to see what kind of deal I can get in a few months when I move my cell service from Verizon to AT&T, where I already have home phone and DirecTV service. Don't want their gigabit service even though it's available. To many problems reported by my neighbors.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

AT&T's GigaPower service is still marketed as U-Verse. GigaPower is the name of the speed tier, just like you have a Premier or Choice TV package. It's called "AT&T U-Verse with GigaPower"

Whatever brand they pick, I definitely see them unifying as much as possible VDSL and Fiber delivered IPTV and satellite delivered TV will definitely be called the same thing. POTS is going away anyway so home phone will be branded the same no matter how you get it.


----------



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

We have both DTV and AT&T Wireless. However DTV is in my name and AT&T is in my wife's (due to FAN discount).

Can they combine our bills for the $10 off even though they are different head of account names?


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

sppunk said:


> We have both DTV and AT&T Wireless. However DTV is in my name and AT&T is in my wife's (due to FAN discount).
> 
> Can they combine our bills for the $10 off even though they are different head of account names?


I'm wondering the same thing as well--a similar question was asked earlier in this thread but nobody has yet responded to indicate whether they were actually able to get the $10 bundle discount if they already had both DTV and ATT.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

does anybody know have a AT&T e-mail address so i can complain about this bundle deal its a nightmare , I have directv & att wireless and uverse internet, i get coflicting answers on how much discount and what services i can bundle.


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

Already a AT&T Mobility and DIRECTV customer, so I took the plung today and had them combine the two services on a single bill for $10/month bundle discount. Was simple enough except for being on hold for 30 minutes. The DIRECTV portion of the combined customer portal is a total mess. Hopefully, it will get better in a few days, but what I see right now is a total mess.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

toneman said:


> I'm wondering the same thing as well--a similar question was asked earlier in this thread but nobody has yet responded to indicate whether they were actually able to get the $10 bundle discount if they already had both DTV and ATT.


you can get the discount if the system would actual work and the csr knew what was going on after talking to 4 csr/depts i almost had it done directv and att wireless bundle but the system keep pulling up internet service under my wifes name i gave up


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

If you combine the bills, can you still access the billing statements and recent activity (shows your discounts, etc.) on the Directv site, or does it completely lock you out of Directv.com billing?


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

Mostly all I am seeing under MyATT/DIRECTV is system errors:

"We are unable to support your request online. For help call customer care at 1-800-288-2020. 
(SVCDTVINVTYP)"

All the usual links are there, just in what I am guessing is the typical Uverse layout- they just don't go anywhere when clicked on except to error message. The one thing that is working is the program guide for DIRECTV Ultimate.

I suspect it will take a few days to get everything working and I don't really have a problem with that right now.


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

vbush said:


> Already a AT&T Mobility and DIRECTV customer, so I took the plung today and had them combine the two services on a single bill for $10/month bundle discount. Was simple enough except for being on hold for 30 minutes. The DIRECTV portion of the combined customer portal is a total mess. Hopefully, it will get better in a few days, but what I see right now is a total mess.


Glad to see that it can be done--what number did you wind up having to dial?

Thanks!


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

844-601-4915


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

DONT BUNDLE WITH DIRECTV with ATT services.
YOU WILL REGRET IT! I was trying to bundle my DTV with my ATT services for 3 days. Finally got everything straight and the CSR tells my she can only bundle DTV with Uverse internet not with my wireless because i get a corp. discount and i will only get a $5 discount not 10$ so i said forget it but she had already submitted it and could not reverse it till after one month billing cycle. then i find out i only have a uverse account now with internet and directv on it. they killed my access to directv website with all my account info and att website sucks!!!! if i log in to DTV website with UVerse log in it is very limited to account access. the uverse site is listing like 15 receivers they are called XTV not mini genies it says i have a Tivo never had tivo. its just bad really bad now if a call directv it put my in att phone que i finally got to directv tech support they are helping me with att to undo this mess. also i have the protection plan and i could get connected to tech support very easy now it take a lot longer to get through. hugh mistake on my part i know at some point they are all going to come together but for now i want my directv back!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think I would mess with any bundling for 6 months or more till they get it working right.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

yes I learned the hard way!!!


----------



## kb301 (Mar 6, 2014)

AT&T is offerring Directv customers $500 per line to switch to their wireless service and they will give you $10 off your Directv bill if you combine the bills. I have Verizon now and I am considering the move, the only thing that scares me is the stories I hear about spotty service with AT&T. I have zero reception issues with Verizon, but $2,000 for my 4 lines has me thinking.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

kb301 said:


> AT&T is offerring Directv customers $500 per line to switch to their wireless service and they will give you $10 off your Directv bill if you combine the bills. I have Verizon now and I am considering the move, the only thing that scares me is the stories I hear about spotty service with AT&T. I have zero reception issues with Verizon, but $2,000 for my 4 lines has me thinking.


It is not $500 per line as far as I can tell, it is $500 max. You get $300 for signing up for their cell service, porting over your old phone number, and buying a new phone on their NEXT plan. Then you can get $200 extra if you trade in a working smartphone. It appears to be a limit of one time per household.

My mother in law has AT&T home phone right now, and it looks like AT&T DSL service is finally available at her house now (I think it always was before but their address lookup tool always said it wasn't). So We are going to get her signed up for AT&T DSL next week hopefully. I think I have also talked her into switching from Dish to DirecTV. My question is should I sign up for that deal at the same time as her DSL, or should I sign her up for DirecTV separately using the normal refer-a-friend deal and then combine her bills later on down the line?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> It is not $500 per line as far as I can tell, it is $500 max. You get $300 for signing up for their cell service, porting over your old phone number, and buying a new phone on their NEXT plan. Then you can get $200 extra if you trade in a working smartphone. It appears to be a limit of one time per household.


Right on! For me this would be a loosing proposition since I always buy my iPhones outright because iPhones hold their value. For example, when the iPhone 6s comes out this fall, I can sell my UNLOCK iPhone 6 for at least $800 if not more. Most of the time these iPhones go overseas where the price of iPhones are outrageous. If you think that $960 is too expensive for an iPhone here in the US, be glad you don't live in Venezuela.

http://www.businessinsider.com/venezuelan-inflation-leads-to-a-47000-iphone-2015-6


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> It is not $500 per line as far as I can tell, it is $500 max. You get $300 for signing up for their cell service, porting over your old phone number, and buying a new phone on their NEXT plan. Then you can get $200 extra if you trade in a working smartphone. It appears to be a limit of one time per household.
> 
> My mother in law has AT&T home phone right now, and it looks like AT&T DSL service is finally available at her house now (I think it always was before but their address lookup tool always said it wasn't). So We are going to get her signed up for AT&T DSL next week hopefully. I think I have also talked her into switching from Dish to DirecTV. My question is should I sign up for that deal at the same time as her DSL, or should I sign her up for DirecTV separately using the normal refer-a-friend deal and then combine her bills later on down the line?


This article says it's $500 for each line: http://about.att.com/story/dtv_customers_now_get_credits_for_each_line_they_switch_to_att.html


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> This article says it's $500 for each line: http://about.att.com/story/dtv_customers_now_get_credits_for_each_line_they_switch_to_att.html


Correct, but you must

1. Buy a new phone through them and port your number to get $300
2. Trade in your current smartphone to get $200

If you bring your own device you get NOTHING :down:


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

tonyc said:


> DONT BUNDLE WITH DIRECTV with ATT services.
> YOU WILL REGRET IT! I was trying to bundle my DTV with my ATT services for 3 days. Finally got everything straight and the CSR tells my she can only bundle DTV with Uverse internet not with my wireless because i get a corp. discount and i will only get a $5 discount not 10$ so i said forget it but she had already submitted it and could not reverse it till after one month billing cycle. then i find out i only have a uverse account now with internet and directv on it. they killed my access to directv website with all my account info and att website sucks!!!! if i log in to DTV website with UVerse log in it is very limited to account access. the uverse site is listing like 15 receivers they are called XTV not mini genies it says i have a Tivo never had tivo. its just bad really bad now if a call directv it put my in att phone que i finally got to directv tech support they are helping me with att to undo this mess. also i have the protection plan and i could get connected to tech support very easy now it take a lot longer to get through. hugh mistake on my part i know at some point they are all going to come together but for now i want my directv back!


Thanks for the insight--I have a 25% FAN on my ATT Wireless account and I would hope that it would not affect my ability to get the $10 discount for combining bills.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I wonder how this would work if I moved and used the Mover's Special, but I got a new phone number instead of keeping my old number?


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

If anyone can confirm success of 25% FAN + $10 discount for combining, please post!


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

I can confirm 15% FAN on wireless and $10 off DTV bundle discount.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> I wonder how this would work if I moved and used the Mover's Special, but I got a new phone number instead of keeping my old number?


According to the "fine print" you must port your old number in order to get the $300 discount. I believe they do this so they can brag about how many customers they took form the other company


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

tonyc said:


> DONT BUNDLE WITH DIRECTV with ATT services.
> YOU WILL REGRET IT! I was trying to bundle my DTV with my ATT services for 3 days. Finally got everything straight and the CSR tells my she can only bundle DTV with Uverse internet not with my wireless because i get a corp. discount and i will only get a $5 discount not 10$ so i said forget it but she had already submitted it and could not reverse it till after one month billing cycle. then i find out i only have a uverse account now with internet and directv on it. they killed my access to directv website with all my account info and att website sucks!!!! if i log in to DTV website with UVerse log in it is very limited to account access. the uverse site is listing like 15 receivers they are called XTV not mini genies it says i have a Tivo never had tivo. its just bad really bad now if a call directv it put my in att phone que i finally got to directv tech support they are helping me with att to undo this mess. also i have the protection plan and i could get connected to tech support very easy now it take a lot longer to get through. hugh mistake on my part i know at some point they are all going to come together but for now i want my directv back!


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually DIRECTV site is still up as well for now. I agree DTV site is better that myATT, but other than screwed up equipment list the other links are working now.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> My question is should I sign up for that deal at the same time as her DSL, or should I sign her up for DirecTV separately using the normal refer-a-friend deal and then combine her bills later on down the line?


Might want to wait because you can combine the bills later at any time online by simply going to *att.com/combinebill*

The only thing to consider is the terms of the combined bill discount does state that the "Offer ends November 14, 2015" currently.

*EDIT:* actually I just realized the above link is only applicable if your combining wireless and D*, since she would be getting AT&T DSL you might have to combine D* at the initial order time.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

I tried to go to the website linked above to combine Directv and ATT Wireless bills but it is a very poor process. First it asked me to choose and sign in to my wireless account. Next it wanted me to click on Directv and enter my account information (but wasn't very clear about it so I accidentally hit continue) and it then took me to this call # to order screen. Once I made that mistake there was no going back. I exited out of the browser (+ logged out of DTV and ATT) but no matter what it kept taking me back to that call this 800 number to order screen. I wasn't certain i wanted to combine the bills anyway so this process confirmed my instinct. I'll keep them separate for now until ATT figures out the process.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

vbush said:


> I can confirm 15% FAN on wireless and $10 off DTV bundle discount.


thats funny when I tried they said i would loose me discount if i bundled wireless with DTV, another r CSR said the social security # did not match on the two account every car says something different.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

I assume the $10/mo referral still applies should I choose to add directv to my current att wireless services?


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I combined my accounts today. Did it through the website. $10 off. It said it might take 2 months to get both combined but it's done.


----------



## ybe4094 (Nov 15, 2007)

mrro82 said:


> I combined my accounts today. Did it through the website. $10 off. It said it might take 2 months to get both combined but it's done.


After combining the accounts can you still access/modify online your directv packages and equipment? And most importantly, what about any active discounts on your account? Do you lose any discounts you had prior to merging the accounts? Thanks.


----------



## rapidturtle (Jan 7, 2012)

I combined my two bills, and did a chat with AT&T first. The rep said that no discounts would be lost.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I tried to bundle my wireless with DTV and for some reason the CSR did uverse Internet instead for only $5.00 ,i told them i already was getting that discount , anyways i did not lose any loyalty discounts i had, but i lost DTV website access and i did not like the att version with my uverse acct so i told them to unbundle after two days and speaking for 5 CSR's they finally did but i can no longer go into DTV website its been a week and I've talk to countless CSR they fix it and the next day its broke again, very time i log in it tells me oh you used a ATT user id and wants to send me to the Uverse internet account!!! I was also misinformed they told me i would lose my FAN discount if i bundle with wireless.


----------

